# [Rumor] Wii 2 SDK Image Leaked?



## Livin in a box (Apr 22, 2011)

**UPDATE** Even more rumours are going around now with details that it may launch in October with a price point of $350 to $400 and will also include custom built AMD graphics that will outperform the PS3. It will also have the potential to produce stereoscopic 3D images! I’m not sure about these and I would take some seawater around with this one. You can read more about it here.

More Wii 2 rumours are currently swirling the net with a new image that has recently leaked that appears to feature the new Nintendo console.

The image is below, and on it you can see the new features that Nintendo is boasting. It is important to note, however, that this image is probably not meant for the general public to see (ie. we will not see this at E3) and is for developers instead. That console pictured could also be the SDK (development) unit, but considering the fact that Nintendo’s dev units in the past have not differed greatly from the retail version, what we could be seeing might be a real indication of what we might see in June.

Back to the picture in question: the title Innovation Reinvented is definitely one that I can see Nintendo using. Innovation is a word that Nintendo like to use often with their products including the Wii Remote when it was announced.

Nintendo appear to be touting cheap development costs too with unparalleled gaming performance which is very interesting from a gamers’ standpoint. As everyone knows, the Wii is nowhere near the Xbox 360 and PS3 in terms on graphics which is the very reason why many developers have ceased porting their multiplatform games to the system. This could bring them crawling back, though.

Other interesting points on the image include easy porting between PC and Xbox 360 which I assume basically means that it will be using the same CPU/GPU architecture as PC’s and 360?s, not the CELL and other complicated things that Sony used in the PS3. Developers will be very happy to hear that. Also they have noted anytime live update which is something that the Wii is sorely missing and some Live Framework that I am unsure of what it is but it shouldn’t concern us consumers.

As for the console itself, we can see 3 lights on the unit and what I presume is an eject button just left of these. There is also a Nintendo logo on the side of the console. It appears to be using the same “suck-in” DVD drive that the Wii used too.

And that’s about everything that we get from this simple image. It’s certainly interesting, but if it’s real or not is another question. The console pictured could be absolutely anything from an external HDD to a freeview box with a built in DVD player, so it should be taken with a few grains of salt. No mention of this new revolutionary controller either, so we’ll just have to eagerly await the Nintendo conference at E3 this June.

Here’s the image:[/p]






Source

It's certainly interesting but there are so many conflicting sources. Some say it won't launch in October and be very expensive, others say it will be. I just don't know what to believe anymore. If I'm honest, I'm not completely sure if their next console will be a PS3 beater. But we'll see.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks weird....

Well, at least it's official now!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2011)

I read on GoNintendo that this was posted on 4chan.


----------



## Ace (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahh, the days of speculation of Nintendo. Where fans pretend to scrutinize every detail until they actually get a press release. This really brings me back.
If the X360/PC porting ease is true, I do hope to see a few PC titles move onto the Café. And, in my own wishful thinking, I wish to see the release of yet ANOTHER (proper) sequel to Tales of Symphonia. Over ALL consoles.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh God, I don't know what to complain about, the price or that there are so many rumors about this.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the look of it


----------



## MakiManPR (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't wait for Nintendo's Investor Conference(4/26/2011) to clear all this shit the rumors created


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 22, 2011)

Its from /v/.
And am I the only one thinking that it looks like a wii with rounded corners?


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 22, 2011)

can
not
wait
for
E3 
had
enough
of
all
this 
rumor
crap


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Its from /v/.
> And am I the only one thinking that it looks like a wii with rounded corners?


I think it looks like an external HDD.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2011)

That looks like an advert for a PC World UK router, not a Nintendo console.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 22, 2011)

Easy portability from XBox 360? So it's going to have last-generation graphics...? And why is every console black and shiny now? I miss my matte, fingerprintless electronics :<
EDIT: Let it be known that I have predicted that this is going to be extremely expensive and quickly filled with absolutely shit games.


----------



## antwill (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't Reggie say 3D for the next home console was unlikely?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 22, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> That looks like an advert for a PC World UK router, not a Nintendo console.


2
I'll just ignore all these rumours until E3 starts, just a waste of time. I'll kill the waiting time by drooling on things actually happening, like Skyrim.


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 22, 2011)

We might not have to wait that long. Nintendo's annual investor's investor briefing is just around the corner after all.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> Can't wait for Nintendo's Investor Conference(4/26/2011) to clear all this shit the rumors created


My prediction of this investor conference.

*One of Nintendo's bigwigs will walk onto the stage*

Ninty Bigwig: "Blah blah sales blah blah install base blah blah"

*investors sit looking angsty*

Ninty Bigwig: "There is a Wii successor to be released...you'll find out more about it at E3"

*Ninty bigwig walks off stage*

*Investors sit knowing they should have suspected this*

End


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 22, 2011)

The picture just looks fake.

Not the system itself, just the writing. It doesn't "Sound" like Nintendo.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 22, 2011)

i mean u cant actually tell if a picture is true or not
if its good quality then one would say its created or photoshopped BUT if its bad quality then they said why does it have to be bad? did they take a photo of it? skepticism in all situations.

but the point about the 3d seems interesting... i wish they provide some glasses (red cyan will do) so that ANYONE can view 3d and doesnt require "special TVs"

its funny actually, every interesting and new tech that exists is on this console from touchscreen, camera, gyro, accel, to 3d..... now we can say, "it only does everything"


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 22, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> The picture just looks fake.
> 
> Not the system itself, just the writing. It doesn't "Sound" like Nintendo.


This is Nintendo catering to devs, not consumers, so the wording will be different.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 22, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would explain it then.

I was wondering what the hell happened to Big N's interesting wording.

The leaked SDK looks interesting though.


----------



## tommzy2 (Apr 22, 2011)

next gen sony and microsoft consoles (if they come into existance) will crap all over this, to me it seems it will have slightly better graphics. the marketing will make it seem all that great.
i aint buying anything besides sony products, why? because they are simply the best.
ps4 will shit all over this crap.


----------



## Langin (Apr 22, 2011)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> next gen sony and microsoft consoles (if they come into existance) will crap all over this, to me it seems it will have slightly better graphics. the marketing will make it seem all that great.
> i aint buying anything besides sony products, why? because they are simply the best.
> ps4 will shit all over this crap.



look what your saying is fanboyism, I don´t know what to think, but yeah s=Sony is good but they are not the best!


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks kinda like a black iphone to me.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2011)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> next gen sony and microsoft consoles (if they come into existance) will crap all over this, to me it seems it will have slightly better graphics. the marketing will make it seem all that great.
> i aint buying anything besides sony products, why? because they are simply the best.
> ps4 will shit all over this crap.


Hasn't history taught you that power means nothing in the console wars? 

Sony & Microsoft wont be doing anything for at least 2 years, by which time Nintendo (if they do this well) could gain the market share again with this and easily have another 2-3 years while other gamers wait for the PS4/Xbox3 price to come down or for better revisions by which time they could have a year where they aren't so hot in sales (like this year) and then just do something that is slightly better then those...ah history repeating again.

I for one is now in the market for a new console, my PC needs upgrading so I can play games on high settings so I decided on a PS3 as I prefer their first party titles to 360 ones. However I prefer Nintendo 1st party titles to all and if the 3rd party devs bring their games to Project Cafe then I much rather wait.

Of course they could mess it up monumentally and have something that turns the 3rd party devs away like their last three consoles.


----------



## naruses (Apr 22, 2011)

I think Nintendo will probably change the design because we already saw it.




			
				Livin in a box said:
			
		

> As for the console itself, we can see* 3 lights* on the unit and what I presume is an eject button just left of these. There is also a Nintendo logo on the side of the console. It appears to be using the same “suck-in” DVD drive that the Wii used too.



Here it comes. Why ???


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to say it's a bad photoshop job.....




direct link because images get scaled: http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/t...z/wii2-leak.gif


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 22, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> I'm going to say it's a bad photoshop job.....
> --snip--
> direct link because images get scaled: http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/t...z/wii2-leak.gif




LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How didn't I see that? You're a genius.


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 22, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I couldn't make out the last two bullets and posted that.

Once I was able to read the whole thing I understood.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 22, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, but I think the heading, the block of text and the logo are all at different angles as well (I just took a quick look earlier and they all seem to be different).


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 22, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> I'm going to say it's a bad photoshop job.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your proving...?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 22, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you straighten out the screen (pic was taken at an angle) and the text should then also be straight. But it isn't, it's angled, meaning it's from a different picture/placed on top and thus a fake.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I see now.
Even though it was posted on the /v/idya. We'll just have to wait and see if theres any confirmation on the picture from Ninty.


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 22, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't how it works.
You are assuming that the photo was taken dead-on in front of the slide. You fail to notice that the world has three spacial dimensions, not just two.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 22, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you're saying the text *should* be at a different angle to the bottom of the screen??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no, i wasn't assuming that, i can see it was taken slightly from the left.


----------



## coolness (Apr 22, 2011)

looks like a pc monitor


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 22, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Or rather not no. You can't accurately make those sorts of transformations when you only have two edges of the image, without the other two edges (assuming a quad), if, for example, as it looks here, the left of the image is closer to the camera, then the image would shrink towards the right, see here. Resulting in anything straight in the image looking wonky.

Did you not learn this at school?


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 22, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still looks like the logo, heading and text are at different angles... Possibly cam blur though.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 22, 2011)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> next gen sony and microsoft consoles (if they come into existance) will crap all over this, to me it seems it will have slightly better graphics. the marketing will make it seem all that great.
> i aint buying anything besides sony products, why? because they are simply the best.
> ps4 will shit all over this crap.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AyVh1_vWYQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 22, 2011)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> next gen sony and microsoft consoles (if they come into existance) will crap all over this, to me it seems it will have slightly better graphics. the marketing will make it seem all that great.
> i aint buying anything besides sony products, why? because they are simply the best.
> ps4 will shit all over this crap.


Ehhh Nobody here cares.....Your only hurting yourself by being so shallow minded


----------



## funem (Apr 22, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> tommzy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing he should have realised by now, the DS and the Wii have both proved you dont need to have the most grunt under the hood to sell the most or be the best, buying a product just for the badge on the front should have died in the playground with the Spectrum and C64. Time to grow up, buy something because it does what you want and plays the games you like.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks terrible. Nintendo has more style then that. If it doesn't appeal to someone as immature as me then there's no way that was made by Ninty.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> That looks terrible. Nintendo has more style then that. If it doesn't appeal to someone as immature as me then there's no way that was made by Ninty.



I actually like it, looks like a hard drive. lol


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 23, 2011)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> next gen sony and microsoft consoles (if they come into existance) will crap all over this, to me it seems it will have slightly better graphics. the marketing will make it seem all that great.
> i aint buying anything besides sony products, why? because they are simply the best.
> ps4 will shit all over this crap.



What's your age? Grow up, they will only shit their own pants and then copy the innovations over just like they always do. ( Snes cd, analog stick, 4 player controls, rumble on a console controller, motion controls. )
But no matter how hard they try, they will never have: Mario, metroid, zelda, and all the characters that ninty has. That's the real power.

Great vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AyVh1_vWYQ...player_embedded


----------



## antwill (Apr 23, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> tommzy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you call this man a child then go and use the most fanboyish and childish statement ever. Also I am pretty sure it has already been proven that most of those things on the list weren't Nintendo originals... on this very same forum.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 23, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I know. If you can't beat them, join them....
Only my statement is based on facts.


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 23, 2011)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's supposed to, that's how perspective works.






They all line up with other parts that should be in line with each other.
However, just because the *photo* is real, doesn't mean that the *slide* is real.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 25, 2011)

Spoiler


----------

